# Feats for High Charisma?



## Voadam (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm playing in a game as a derro unholy warrior (from Green Ronin) with a 22 charisma. My class doesn't give as many charisma powers and I'm looking for some more ways to leverage my high charisma.

My spells are charisma based but limited to a poor list.

I've got rebuke air elemental creatures and rebuke undead.

Any ideas?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Sep 15, 2009)

Are you looking for classes that get a boost from having a high Cha (there are plenty), or are you looking for things you can do without multiclassing?

For feats:

1) Force of Personality from CompAdv lets you sub Cha bonuses for Wis bonuses to Will saves against mind affecting effects.

2) Master Manipulator from PHB2 gains you additional uses of the Diplomacy skill.

3) BoVD gives you 3 feats: Verminfriend, Vile Ki Strike and Vile Martial strike.  BoED gives even more, but I suspect your PC is not of the proper alignment.

4) If your PC has Draconic Heritage (see CompArc), there are several feats in Dragon Magic that depend upon having a high Cha.

5) The Draconomicon has several Cha-dependent feats- Dragon Familiar, Dragon Steed, Dragonfriend, Dragonsong, and Frightful Presence.  That last one might be the most useful...


----------



## Dandu (Sep 16, 2009)

I've always found the Goad feat fun, if not especially powerful.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 16, 2009)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Are you looking for classes that get a boost from having a high Cha (there are plenty), or are you looking for things you can do without multiclassing?
> 
> For feats:
> 
> ...




Being an insane derro I already get Charisma swapped in for all will saves as part of the madness.

Frightful Presence looks great, I expect to be charging into combat a lot.

Any suggestions on prestige classes or core classes? Unholy warrior is looking pretty dull after 4th level.


----------



## StreamOfTheSky (Sep 16, 2009)

Other feat ideas:

Daunting Presence (Libris Mortis): 30 ft ranged single target ability.  Enemy makes will save (DC 10 +1/2 HD +cha mod) or is shaken for...min/HD, I think.  It's at least 1 min.

Combat Panache (PH 2): Tactical feat using several cha skills, Sneering Glower tactic can be particularly effective w/ high cha.
tics summed up:
[sblock]Fortuitous Tumble – On the round after being struck by an opponent in melee, you may make an opposed Bluff vs. Sense Motive check as a Move Action against the opponent. If successful, you may use an Immediate Action at the start of the opponent’s next round to designate a different creature he/she threatens as the target of his/her next melee attack (even if is the opponent’s ally).
Play Dead – As an Immediate Action after taking at least 10 hp of damage from a single hit, you may “play dead” by making a successful Bluff vs. Sense Motive check. If successful, you may later rise without generating an Attack of Opportunity against that foe, who also looses his/her Dexterity bonus to AC against your next attack. Only usable once per encounter.
Sneering Glower – On the round after you do at least 1 hp of damage to an opponent, you may make an Intimidate check as a Move Action to inflict a (Charisma modifier) penalty on the opponent’s attack rolls against you for the remainder of the encounter (unless you use this ability on another foe). Creatures that are Mindless or Immune to Fear effects are immune to this ability.[/sblock]

Check out C.Divine and C.Champion for Divine feats.  There are even a select few for rebuke/turn elemental usages.  My personaly favorite Divine feat is Divine Shield, which adds your Cha mod to your shield AC.

And I feel the need to say Goad is worthless.  It's melee ranged and either a move or standard action, with a save to negate.  The other guy will be full attacking you, it's just a waste of an action, nevermind the feat cost.  If you want to provoke enemies to attack you, be a Knight.  They can do it to many enemies at range, and as a swift action.
Alternatively, use Mindless Rage (level 2 sorc/wizard spell, Spell Compendium) which is just plain better than Goad in every possible way.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Sep 16, 2009)

> Any suggestions on prestige classes or core classes? Unholy warrior is looking pretty dull after 4th level.




Well, base classes that benefit from high Cha scores include:

Bard (PHB)
Cleric (PHB)
[Paladin] (PHB)
Sorcerer (PHB)
Battle-Sorcerer (UA)
Hexblade (CompWar)
Samurai (CompWar)
Swashbuckler (CompWar)
Beguiler (PHB2)
Dragon Shaman (PHB2)
Knight (PHB2)
Warmage (MH, CompArc)
Warlock (CompArc)
Wilder (XPH)
Spellthief (CompAdv)
Marshal (MH)
Healer (MH)
Favored Soul (MH, CompDiv)
Binder (ToM)
Shadowcaster (ToM)
Truenamer (ToM)
Warblade (Bo9S)
Shaman (OA, Dragon #317 3.5 Update)
Shugenja (OA, Dragon #317 3.5 Update)
Basiran Dancer (KoK)
Brigand (KoK)
Gladiator (KoK)
Spellsinger (KoK)
Courtier (Rokugan)
Shugenja (Rokugan)
Inkyo- Enlightened Monk (Rokugan)
Battle-Dancer (DCv1)
Death Master (DCv1)
Jester (DCv1)
Mountebank (DCv1)
Sha'ir (DCv1)
Urban Druid (DCv1)



PrCls that benefit from high Cha scores is a more complex matter, since they often dovetail their abilities off of base classes.  If you can qualify for a PrCl, its likely that your base class abilities are what makes the PrCl viable.

They include (but are not limited to):


Blackguard (DMG, SRD)
Warchief (MH)
Any spellcasting class that gives "+1 level of spellcasting class" for which you qualify.


----------

